# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kuptimi i fjalës "Pasion"!

## DI_ANA

Deshira  per dike,obsesioni i turbullt,ndjenja,adhurimi,netet pa gjume,lumturia e te qenit dy! Cfare do lloj pasioni te jete,ai lind nga dashuria.
A nuk eshte Romantizmi,ajo deshire e çmendur dhe aq e nevojshme e njerezimit,per te cilen poetet dhe shkrimtaret me te medhenj te te gjithe koherave i kane shkruar duke u munduar ne te njejten kohe, te zbulonin fytyrat e tij aq enigmatike dhe aq te fshehta?...
 Nje dashuri e mbushur me pasion,eshte sinonimi i nje dashurie " te eger",,nje deshire per te dhene me shume se trupi yne,zemra dhe vete shpirti... 
Por pasioni nuk mund te jete dhe aq shkaterrues,nqs ne te vertete na ka futur ne rrethin e vertete te dashurise. Kjo lloj ndjenje na ben te lumtur,ne harmoni te plote me veten tone dhe me ate qe duam,por njekohesisht ajo dhe mund te na djege nga flaka e tij e dendur dhe rrebele,e cila lind ne zemren tone si papritur ,duke kaluar ndonjehere ne obsesion dhe duke u rritur perdite e me shume,ne menyre te pashmangshme,saqe ndonjehere mendojme se vetem vdekja do mund te na liroje nga kjo lloj roberie!.. 
Pikerisht kete gje na tregoj dhe vete Shakespeare me vepren e tij dedikuar pasionit dhe vdekjes,ate pasion qe do i shoqeronte dhe mbas vdekjes..

*Megjithate mendoj se pa pasionin dashuria nuk do ishte ajo qe eshte dhe per secilin nga ne kjo ndjenje ka nje kuptim te veçante...Kete doja te dija! 

Per ju, çfare fsheh  fjala "Pasion"?!*

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

*DI_ANA* thjesht per kureshtje pyes  ..kush  eshte pasioni juaj ???

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Diana Përshëndetje.
Nuk mund ta fsheh se më ra në sy rikthimi ytë tek ndienja e ngrohtë e "dashuris së ftohur!" Jam si gjithmon i bindur se do dhe di t'a gjeshë vetëveten në këtë drejtim.Sqarimin e bën shumë drejtë.
Po të pyeste dikush në se;Dashuria është PASION apo DËSHIRË?
Përgjigja e drejtë është se ajo gjithmon ka qënë dhe mbetet PASION  i njeriut të ndershëm. 
Pasioni si një ndienjë më e përgjithësuar në kuptimin metafizik përmban brënda saj disa dëshira,realizimi i tyre në komplek plotësojnë arritjen dhe realizimin e pasionit të plotë.
respekt*

----------


## Nitox

pasioni lind nga dashuria dhe jo dashuria nga pasioni te pakten keshtu mendoj une 


shum mir e ka then "DJAL PELIVAN" *Ndoshta Se Ke Ditur Apo Se Ke Kuptuar Se Dashuria Lind Nga Shoqeria e Tepruar*  me pelqn kjo thenie .

pasioni eshte ndjenja e exitimit kur jemi pran personit qe duam

----------


## DI_ANA

Pasionin nuk mund ta quaj thjesht nje ndjenje eksitimi!Per mua eshte shume me teper...

----------


## Arben-30

> pasioni eshte ndjenja e exitimit kur jemi pran personit qe duam


Po kur kjo ndjenje mbaron . Vazhdon te ndihesh njelloj me personin qe ke prane ??

----------


## JOY

PASIONI eshte nje nenbashkesi e DASHURISE.
Mendoj se DASHURIA eshte nje ndjenje qe perfshin PASIONIN,MIREKUPTIMIN,RESPEKTIN,DESHIREN QE TA SHOHESH PARTNERIN TE LUMTUR,madje edhe me te lumtur se vetja.Prandaj dashuria eshte ndjenje hyjnore
PASIONI eshte nje deshire e ''cmendur" per te qene prane nje personi,eshte nje terheqje fizike per ate njeri.
Dashuria ndermjet dy personave te sekseve te ndryshme (se ekziston dhe dashuria per prinderit,vellain motren shokun) nuk mund te kete kuptim pa pasionin por PASIONI i vetem eshte shume larg DASHURISE.Ai nuk mund ti rrezistoje kohes,nuk zgjat dhe venitet shpejt.Eshte pjese e domosdoshme e DASHURISE por nje gje eshte e sigurt :
DASHURIA ESHTE  SHUME ME TEPER SE PASION.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> PASIONI eshte nje nenbashkesi e DASHURISE.
>  eshte nje deshire e ''cmendur" per te qene prane nje personi,eshte nje terheqje fizike per ate njeri.
>  PASIONI i vetem eshte shume larg DASHURISE.Ai nuk mund ti rrezistoje kohes,nuk zgjat dhe venitet shpejt.Eshte pjese e domosdoshme e DASHURISE por nje gje eshte e sigurt :
> DASHURIA ESHTE  SHUME ME TEPER SE PASION.


*gjithcka cfare mund te thoja e permbledh ne keto fjale.....nuk do ta kisha thene me bukur se JOY....

respekte per temen DIANA*

----------


## DI_ANA

Pasioni eshte vetem nje ndjenje, dashuria e vertete perfshin edhe nje angazhim.Ajo eshte emocion dhe perkushtim, qe do te thote se ka dicka tjeter pervec emocionit.
 Ai eshte bazuar teresisht ne terheqjen fizike.Por ju  e dini se sa  e thelle eshte ndjenja kur dashuroni dike.
Pasioni eshte gjithmone ndjenje egoiste, ndersa dashuria e vertet eshte jovetjake.I pasionuari deshiron me teper ta kenaq veten se sa partnerin per dallim nga i dashuruari.

Dhe me ne fund ajo qe me mire i dallon terheqjen dhe dashurine eshte fakti se te pasionuarit koha dhe ndarja i dobeson, ndersa te dashuruarit koha dhe ndarja i ben te dashurohen edhe me teper ne njeri-tjetrin.

----------


## Lida54

Pasioni do ishte bosh pa dashurine dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## laura_st

Dashuria esht e lidhur ngusht me pasionin,dashuria pa pasion esht fallco!

----------


## martini1984

> Pasioni eshte vetem nje ndjenje, dashuria e vertete perfshin edhe nje angazhim.Ajo eshte emocion dhe perkushtim, qe do te thote se ka dicka tjeter pervec emocionit.
>  Ai eshte bazuar teresisht ne terheqjen fizike.Por ju  e dini se sa  e thelle eshte ndjenja kur dashuroni dike.
> Pasioni eshte gjithmone ndjenje egoiste, ndersa dashuria e vertet eshte jovetjake.I pasionuari deshiron me teper ta kenaq veten se sa partnerin per dallim nga i dashuruari.
> 
> Dhe me ne fund ajo qe me mire i dallon terheqjen dhe dashurine eshte fakti se te pasionuarit koha dhe ndarja i dobeson, ndersa te dashuruarit koha dhe ndarja i ben te dashurohen edhe me teper ne njeri-tjetrin.


Pa koment :buzeqeshje: 
C'far te deshiron zemra te uroj!

----------


## Izadora

> Per ju, çfare fsheh fjala "Pasion"?!


Pasioni eshte terheqje fizike 
+ ndjenjat , sebashku kompletojne dashurin.

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> ................................... A nuk eshte Romantizmi,ajo deshire e çmendur dhe aq e nevojshme e njerezimit,per te cilen poetet dhe shkrimtaret me te medhenj te te gjithe koherave i kane shkruar duke u munduar ne te njejten kohe, te zbulonin fytyrat e tij aq enigmatike dhe aq te fshehta?... Nje dashuri e mbushur me pasion,eshte sinonimi i nje dashurie " te eger",,nje deshire per te dhene me shume se trupi yne,zemra dhe vete shpirti... Por pasioni nuk mund te jete dhe aq shkaterrues,nqs ne te vertete na ka futur ne rrethin e vertete te dashurise.
> ..............................................
> *Megjithate mendoj se pa pasionin dashuria nuk do ishte ajo qe eshte dhe per secilin nga ne kjo ndjenje ka nje kuptim te veçante...*



COMPLIMENTI PER THELLESINE E TE MENDUARIT!

Dashuria është pushtuese... ! 
Kur ajo vendos të sulmojë, tek burri zapton një pjesë nga jeta e tij, ndërsa tek gruaja ndodh pak më ndryshe, pushton gjithë ekzistencën e saj. 
Ajo, dashuria ekziston aty brenda shpirtit te njeriut, e fjetur, edhe e zgjuar, e qete dhe e vullkanosur. Gjithesesi, ekziston dhe pret te nxitet e te zbulohet.
PASIONI zbulon dashurine. Dashuria, kjo marrëzi dhe fatkeqësi e botës, e gjetur mes sa e sa gjërave të  neveritshme, ka kapluar universin. Dashuria, thuhet se te ben edhe poet. Pavaresisht se, në shoqërinë e sotme, realisht,  e shohim të deformuar, vetëm si këmbim trillesh dhe si një kontakt lëkurash e mukozazh...
Pra, mbetëm duke besuar tek dashuria, por kurrësesi tek njeriu. Tek njeriu milionavjeçar, që vazhdon të mbetet i dyshuar ose më e mira, duhet besuar gjithnje në dyshim..

----------


## PINK

pasioni eshte "ushqimi" qe mban gjalle dashurine, 

mire eshte ta ushqesh pak e pak , e mban dashurine gjalle me shume. Nese jep ca me shume se cduhet , ben dem. Sidomos egoisteve. I jep shume, se vleresojne, kur u jep me pikatore i ke mbas vetes gjithmone. Me mire kjo e fundit. Lol

----------


## Adaes

Pasioni eshte deshire(perfshi te gjitha ne kte fjale,jo vetem ate seksuale)

----------


## Milkway

Pershendetje Adeas 

Pajtohem plotesishte me mendimin tende sepse nuk eshte thjeshte vetem deshire seksuale.

----------


## antina

Pasionin e  mendoj si një "çmenduri"dëshire ..........

----------


## AJSBERG

> Deshira  per dike,obsesioni i turbullt,ndjenja,adhurimi,netet pa gjume,lumturia e te qenit dy! C,fare do lloj pasioni te jete,ai lind nga dashuria.A nuk eshte Romantizmi,ajo deshire e çmendur dhe aq e nevojshme e njerezimit,per te cilen poetet dhe shkrimtaret me te medhenj te te gjithe koherave i kane shkruar duke u munduar ne te njejten kohe, te zbulonin fytyrat e tij aq enigmatike dhe aq te fshehta?... Nje dashuri e mbushur me pasion,eshte sinonimi i nje dashurie " te eger",,nje deshire per te dhene me shume se trupi yne,zemra dhe vete shpirti... Por pasioni nuk mund te jete dhe aq shkaterrues,nqs ne te vertete na ka futur ne rrethin e vertete te dashurise.Kjo lloj ndjenje na ben te lumtur,ne harmoni te plote me veten tone dhe me ate qe duam,por njekohesisht ajo dhe mund te na djege nga flaka e tij e dendur dhe rrebele,e cila lind ne zemren tone si papritur ,duke kaluar ndonjehere ne obsesion dhe duke u rritur perdite e me shume,ne menyre te pashmangshme,saqe ndonjehere mendojme se vetem vdekja do mund te na liroje nga kjo lloj roberie!.. Pikerisht kete gje na tregoj dhe vete Shakespeare me vepren e tij dedikuar pasionit dhe vdekjes,ate pasion qe do i shoqeronte dhe mbas vdekjes..
> 
> *Megjithate mendoj se pa pasionin dashuria nuk do ishte ajo qe eshte dhe per secilin nga ne kjo ndjenje ka nje kuptim te veçante...Kete doja te dija! 
> 
> Per ju, çfare fsheh  fjala "Pasion"?!*


Kam kohe qe nuk e ndjej kete lloj pasioni. Ose me mire mundohem ta kontrolloj ate se here pas here shfaqet ndonje fytyre engjellore dhe te turbullon mendjen por e di gjithmon se nuk e meritojne.
Nuk mund te rrime pa ngrene nga frika se mos helmohemi prandaj jam dakord me ate qe duhet te japim dicka nese duam qe te duam.

----------


## julian_m

Per Mendimin Tim Eshte Nji Lloj Dashurie Ndaj Nji Personi.

----------

